# Our new doe



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

This is Allie our newest member of our herd. She is a registered fainting goat. We think we are calling her Allie but we are not sure yet. Do you have any name suggestions for her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She is so cute!! Congrats!! I think Allie is a very cute name for her!!


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

One more cute photo of her.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I like the name Allie too. Very cute name for a very cute goatie.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks her Registered name is Twin Harts Alice. I just really hate the name Alice. So I guess her barn name will be Allie. I wanted to name her Tipsy but no one else in family wanted to.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I like her name and she is very pretty.....


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

She is a very pretty and solid looking doe...I like the call name Allie. It seems to fit her. :wink:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Tipsy? :slapfloor: LMAO---You seem to have the same kind of sense of humor that I do!! I VOTE FOR TIPSY :stars: :stars: :stars: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree...Tipsy IS fitting :ROFL: But if she is used to Allie...it may be confusing for her if you started calling her by a different name. She is a very pretty and very solid looking girl.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

OK---her name can be Allie Tipsy---if *I* ever have a Fainter, you can bet your bottem dollar that its name *would* be *Tipsy* :ROFL: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh she is soo cute. I love the brown splotch on her nose


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I have (had actually, I just sold her) a lamb called Alice, I called her Allie for short, soooo much better name!


----------

